# 2016 VW Golf R - Revised Again. A.D, Scanspeak, Satori, Sony



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Some of you may remember this install i previously did in a 2016 VW Golf R..

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uild-audiofrog-brax-helix-illusion-audio.html

Well, like most car audio fanatics hes back for more upgrades. This time its a front stage rebuild, rear fill, and a Sony RSX-GS9 with an iPad mini. The front stage now consists of Audio Development W800NEO 8" midbass in custom kick panels, Scanspeak 12m midranges in the A-Pillars, and Satori TW29BN-B tweeters in the sail panels. Rear fill is using 2" Tang Band full ranges. All of this was to be installed with complete accurate reproduction of the signal in mind. What you wont see in this build log is the small 2 channel Arc Audio "micro" amplifier to power the rear fill, and the JL Audio Fix which fixes the oem sources signal and converts it to digital. The purpose of this is to well, give us a predictable signal so the same tune can be used between the Sony radio and the oem radio. It also gave us a digital out which was needed since you cant use the low level and high level inputs at the same time on the helix. 

Side note, i apparently formatted my SD card on my camera or misplaced some photos before saving them to my computer somewhere during the kick panel, rear fill and a pillar build. Sorry :/



First things first was the kick panels. Some carpet was trimmed on both sides, and wires/plugs were moved on the driver side. These kicks were great as the car had these "cubbies" right behind where the kicks are, and where your feet would be, and had holes leading right into them. Because of this no crazy mods or ridiculously sized kicks were needed to get plenty of airspace.















Like i said, i lost a lot of pics from the first few things in this build. Molds were made, baffles were cut and attached, kicks were glassed to withstand a nuke, and grills and their housings were made and attached. Here is the inner part of the grill being filled to assure a tight fit with no inconsistencies. After that the grill inserts were rabbeted to flush mount some steel grill to protect the drivers from wandering feet.

































Test fit of the driver side kick. behind the opening on the back of the mold you can see the hole that vents into its own enclosed airspace. The factory hood release was also retained. 
























The space between the kick and the brake pedal had an inconstant floor that wasnt the best to rest your foot on. To counter that, i made a filler piece that is much more stable and comfortable to rest your foot on. It was filled with glass mat filler. 

































As mentioned before the main focus of this rebuild was total accuracy. Since i already have done work in this car and save all of my before and after measurements, i looked over the Before measurements from the last pillar mounted midranges, the frequency response of the previous midrange, and the frequency response of the new midrange. For the passenger side, it seemed like firing right on axis was the best bet to get the right frequency response and levels with the desired crossovers was firing on axis. The driver side on the other hand, seemed to have a slightly rising response in the upper frequencies in the pillar location. In order to combat this i aimed them at the passenger side D- pillar, a little less on axis than the passenger side. The difference isnt very noticeable, but its a nice step to take to make sure things are sounding the best they can. Another thing was that Mike wanted to compete, so i did what i can to keep him out of an unnecessarily high class. Here i am getting a general idea of how i want to put the pillars.















New pillars were acquired from the dealer for this, and immediately cut up. Driver side aiming. More cutting needed to be done to prevent blocking of the top of the speaker.
























Scanspeak 12m in its baffle.

side note: when making small flush mount baffles out of mdf, i add some CA glue to where the "flush mount" meets the mounting part of the baffle. This is to prevent it from splitting as they sometimes do. The 12's were then wired up with XT60 connectors, a standard practice here.
























Pillar and dash taped up and prepped for the first molds. The little triangle window space was once again utilized















Again, not sure what happened to the photos in between the last photo and this. But here is the pillar ready to get wrapped. The tape was to prevent the baffle from getting wet as i used water to measure their volume. Each side measured about 1.1 liters or airspace. A damn good amount for these drivers, especially considering how thick they are build up while taking up minimal space.















Grills were made to prevent the 12m cones from deteriorating from UV rays as they arent exactly made for car use. The outer ring is made out of acrylic. After the acrylic pieces were routed, some hexagon steel mesh was pressed to add some dimension. They were then painted, and mesh wrapped over with grill cloth.



















































I waited to start the sail panels after the a-pillars were finished because Mike wanted them to look like they were "one" and belonged together. I made the sail panel mold to the a pillar and follow its shape. here is the first mold being made. After the mold was pulled, it was trimmed, baffles made and attached, fleece stretched, resin and glass mat applied, filled, and sanded. here they are ready for wrap.

































Some beautiful tweeters here. Some caps were placed in line with them to prevent damage from user error or equipment failure.
























Next up was the Sony RSX-GS9 install. Remember how the director was in the last install (done by the previous installer, not myself). Well, it wasnt the best. It was inside of a cubby that had a flip up door that was under the HVAC controls. It wasnt the best install, and wasnt a great location as it was recessed inside of this small cubby. So, we ditched the cubby and replaced it with the Sony and a fitting bezel. Behind the tape, the sony is installed with two L-brackets that get bolted down with factory hardware and is flush with the hvac control bezels surface. The bezel was made of of 1/4" chop strand fiberglass filler. Pretty damn strong. It is secured via pressure from the HVAC controls bezel pushing it into the shifters panel.
























Since the director now didnt have a home, a housing was fabricated and it was placed within the sunglass holder. This was done by my good friend, the same person who helped me install my first system. He is now a part time employee here and helps out when hes not busy with his own photography business. I love having him around. He keeps me in check when im losing my damn mind, has a second outlook on this, has ideas that i may not come up with myself, and i now can get the main fabrication stuff like glassing, routing, making larger and more intricate panels. And most importantly, i can fully trust him.















Pics missing from taking the molds of the rear fill pods, but here they are pulled and trimmed with baffles in place. After doing some bondo lines to get them to mate up to the panels perfectly, they were sanded to be wrapped.



















































Here is the Helix Director fully installed.
























Sony and iPad install finished. The bezel for the Sony was wrapped in a matching gloss black vinyl. Wish i got some close ups of the Sony while its fully installed. Everything mates up perfectly.
























Kicks done and installed, along with beefed up floormats that i made to reduce tactile feedback. That wire hanging down is for his engines tune and is plugged into the ODB port.
























Excuse the dust, this was before it was fully cleaned. here you an see the rear fill pods installed.

































A-Pillar and sail panels fully installed.

































In the end, the car sounded phenomenal. Mike is coming back on friday to do some more tuning to adjust to his preferences/driver break in after doing some listening. The car is on a new level now. The A.D. W800NEO's are extremely impressive, in terms of SQ and output especially considering that they are only 56mm deep.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Whoa very pretty


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

AD is good stuff.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Another one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> <snip>


Now you just need to replace your front speakers with Dynaudio Esotar’s 3 way and you will be good to go.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> Now you just need to replace your front speakers with Dynaudio Esotar’s 3 way and you will be good to go.


maybe next time. for now i preferred something a little better


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

HOIRiIZON said:


> Now you just need to replace your front speakers with Dynaudio Esotar’s 3 way and you will be good to go.


why re-quote the entire group of pictures? Edit that maybe?


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks absolutely seamless - awesome work, as always!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Very nice work. As usual.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bad Ass! really like the kicks and i figured out how the hell you make that cut or dip in the pillar  

Thank you for the share!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice work as usual, Nick.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

That looks awesome. Those kicks blend nicely into the interior. Is the little pocket behind them sealed or open to the car frame? Being covered with grill cloth are you concerned at all about misplaced feet?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gregerst22 said:


> That looks awesome. Those kicks blend nicely into the interior. Is the little pocket behind them sealed or open to the car frame? Being covered with grill cloth are you concerned at all about misplaced feet?


The pocket they connect to seems to be fully sealed. Also, if you see the grill insert for them how it's rabbeted about an eighth of an inch. That's for a thick steel grill to sit inside of and is just covered with grill cloth.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks really really good Nick- nice job!

Sails are perfect and about as small a footprint as you can get while still having a flare of style. The pillars and sails came out beautifully and the kicks look awesome too.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> Looks really really good Nick- nice job!
> 
> Sails are perfect and about as small a footprint as you can get while still having a flare of style. The pillars and sails came out beautifully and the kicks look awesome too.


Thanks Steve! when you miss these tweeters let me know. I'll shoot mike a text and tell him the hottest new large format tweeter is out and hes gotta have it lol


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

jesus nick what a great install , who's the installer at your shop now ,,he is great !!!


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

wow!! that is some next level work.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Turned out awesome Nick. Another impressive job!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. And Ian, his name is Matei. He is the wire puller and misc. fab guy. For this car he went over the whole trunk and eliminated as many rattles as possible, installed the arc 2 channel, the JL fix, installed sill panels after the kicks were installed, fab'd and installed director mount. While he did that i did the kicks, wire relocation, pillars, sony and bezel install/fabrication, sail panels, wiring in the trunk, etc. Its good to have a second set of hands.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

miniSQ said:


> why re-quote the entire group of pictures? Edit that maybe?


Because it’s Skizer, and he likes to troll me.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Great build! - but uh... still envious of the one you ripped out to do it  - don't suppose the owner looking to sell that well cared for AudioFrog gear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

unix_usr said:


> Great build! - but uh... still envious of the one you ripped out to do it  - don't suppose the owner looking to sell that well cared for AudioFrog gear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Owner sold gb25 and gb10 to his cousin. Midbass were sold here a couple weeks ago

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

Very nice install


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow great work.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome install!! way to bring it over the finish line!!!!


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome work as usual. Wish I was closer so you could do my X5. I can't wait to hear those w800s.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jamesjones said:


> Awesome work as usual. Wish I was closer so you could do my X5. I can't wait to hear those w800s.


Hey, AZ is closer than where the car im working on next is from


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Skizer quick question, why did you put the little speakers in the back? kinda trying to wrap my head around it what is it for, is this for rear fill for?


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Very impressive work. This is the kind of install I like: “stock-plus” type of look.

Almost anyone can throw together a gaudy blingstall. Following the subtle design language of the vehicle while achieving excellent SQ and maintaining usability is where the art is at.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Skizer quick question, why did you put the little speakers in the back? kinda trying to wrap my head around it what is it for, is this for rear fill for?


For looks

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn nick it’s fantastic!!! Those pods wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

Is he looking to sell his old set of pillars ?That u maid


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

Made damn auto spell sorry


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Naptownsoldier1488 said:


> Is he looking to sell his old set of pillars ?That u maid


actually yes, i think he is. Well, he left them here without saying a word about them so i assume he wouldnt mind the extra cash for them


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

Let me kno I'll take them just let me kno what he wants to get for theme I'll pay shipping and paypal fee very nice work by the way looks awsome


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> Hey, AZ is closer than where the car im working on next is from


Do tell?!

Nice work.... you just keep getting better and better ???


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

danno14 said:


> Do tell?!
> 
> Nice work.... you just keep getting better and better


No can do. Just gunna have to be patient 

And thank you

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I really like how you shape the pillars. Sort of a signature style of yours. Do you ever have any issue with getting the vinyl or material to wrap around and stick to the scooped out area? Can you give any tips on how make the pillars?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gregerst22 said:


> I really like how you shape the pillars. Sort of a signature style of yours. Do you ever have any issue with getting the vinyl or material to wrap around and stick to the scooped out area? Can you give any tips on how make the pillars?


no issues with getting it to stick. trick is to use the right adhesive (dap weldwood landau top). tips on how i make them.. hard to explain. if you go through my build logs you should find the steps i take to get the shape i use.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

im back baybayyyyy!!


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> im back baybayyyyy!!


Is that what that "v2" situation was about?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

HeyWaj10 said:


> Is that what that "v2" situation was about?


yeah. they removed my sig and in the process pretty much fudged my whole account


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> im back baybayyyyy!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1tj2zJ2Wvg


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> yeah. they removed my sig and in the process pretty much fudged my whole account


Ooof...glad you're back up and running


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Owner sold gb25 and gb10 to his cousin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


That would be me/mine. 



Nick, car looks great!!! It is nice to see some better pictures than the cell phone spy shots I have received. Hopefully I will get to hear the car this summer before Mike decides to change it again!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Salami said:


> That would be me/mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Nick, car looks great!!! It is nice to see some better pictures than the cell phone spy shots I have received. Hopefully I will get to hear the car this summer before Mike decides to change it again!!!


idk man. he might have 2 new setups by then :laugh:


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Great job again! Nick is producing some of the best A-pillars I've seen... no Mickey Mouse globs just hanging there. Always nicely integrated.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> Great job again! Nick is producing some of the best A-pillars I've seen... no Mickey Mouse globs just hanging there. Always nicely integrated.


Hey man! Watch it! Don’t you compare those dash tumors to my beloved Mickey!


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

ErinH said:


> Hey man! Watch it! Don’t you compare those dash tumors to my beloved Mickey!


Dash tumors :laugh:


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Seriously though... maybe some can't help it, but I can't stand the look of any of them if they don't blend with a stock appearance.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

damn, i was more going for the tumor look


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> Seriously though... maybe some can't help it, but I can't stand the look of any of them if they don't blend with a stock appearance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I understand. In some cars the blend very well and in others they don't. But in those 'other' cases, I'm sure the owners could give two rips what we think. Although, even though it's typically a more 'factory look, I'm not personally a fan of vinyl finish. It looks good, but I'm more partial to headliner or alcantara type material on pillars and carpet on kicks. But that doesn't stop me from admiring a nice looking install done in a way I might not have done given my personal preference. 

Either way, it's pretty hard to make a >3" driver look like it's meant to be there and Nick (and others) always seem to do an excellent job of making it look about as OEM as I'd imagine it would look had the manufacturer done it themselves.


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

absolutely one of my favorite pillar/sail pods combo install. HOT DAAAAYAM!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> Seriously though... maybe some can't help it, but I can't stand the look of any of them if they don't blend with a stock appearance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Stock designers WISH they could do as well as Nick when it comes to pillar design. He has a gift for sure.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Rich - I’m so glad Mike was taken care of by Nick - and wow! Taken care if is an understatement! 

Nick did an amazing job on everything I see here - kicks, pillars/sails, HU, and Director. 

Beautiful install Nick - I’m so looking forward to seeing more of your builds in person!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. I wanna try adding some more ideas to the mix in terms of pillars to take my style to the next level. Maybe on the next car. also, what you dont see on these pillars is just as impressive as what you do see. each one weighs about 10+ pounds, is made out of steel and fiberglass (and wood for the baffle), is no less than half an inch thick in any single place besides where the midrange driver comes close to the dash, and has over a liter of airspace per side. The lower quarter of the pillar is the enclosure, the next quarter of the pillar is all packed with fiberglass to keep it strong where the enclosure meets the pillar, and steel rods and other various bits of fiberglass run up almost the entire pillar to keep it from resonating and whatnot. 

Jason, hopefully he will be at your meet, but as of right now i dont think hes going to make it :/


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Another piece of audio artwork Nick....seems like the shop is flowing well with work. I'm still planning a visit in the spring. Your work still continues to amaze me. Loving my system!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Rich - I’m so glad Mike was taken care of by Nick - and wow! Taken care if is an understatement!
> 
> Nick did an amazing job on everything I see here - kicks, pillars/sails, HU, and Director.
> 
> Beautiful install Nick - I’m so looking forward to seeing more of your builds in person!


Jason - I think he is finally where he wants to be. Sucks though that he went through 3 revisions and a lot of money in a year to get there. It originally started out as an idea of simple 2 way and sub and snowballed from there. 




SkizeR said:


> Jason, hopefully he will be at your meet, but as of right now i dont think hes going to make it :/


As much as I want to him to be there I am pretty sure pigs will fly from my ass first. His better half's birthday is that weekend.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Salami said:


> Jason - I think he is finally where he wants to be. Sucks though that he went through 3 revisions and a lot of money in a year to get there. It originally started out as an idea of simple 2 way and sub and snowballed from there.
> 
> 
> As much as I want to him to be there I am pretty sure pigs will fly from my ass first. His better half's birthday is that weekend.


"Better half" lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

See right there - solved! Road Trip!!!! Perfect Birthday Surprise!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

That is what I keep telling him!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

why is this all empty? was going to update it with more pics of an updated trunk. The fudge is wrong with this site recently?


----------



## 01LSi (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

perfect time to bump it. I just finished doing some more work to this car.. trunk re-design with some new gear


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

pics?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nyquistrate said:


> pics?


Oops.. lol. Will post shortly 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> nyquistrate said:
> 
> 
> > pics?
> ...


Nice


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

So Mike wanted more output from the subs after his last revision as that was by far his weakest link. He finally decided to give up some trunk space (a trunk that he doesnt use anyway lol) and install a pair of Audiofrog GB12's in 1 cubic foot per side sealed enclosure. We also added a Zapco Z-2KDii to power them. Adding all of this to such a small trunk and leaving it partially functional was a real challenge. We ended up hiding the Zapco amp underneath the brax amps. Another issue was the heat the the Brax MX4 amps create. They get hotter than any amp ive come across by a long shot. So, we installed 5 fans that are on a switch to circulate new air into the amp rack. Sorry, no pics with the edge lit acrylic lit up. The result was easily the most impressive car i have done to date. The overall sound is just killer. Can do very well if he gets to a competition, but it doesnt seem like he has any interest in it. But whats cool is when you turn that director sub volume control from -18 (setting for SQ with a linear response), to all the way up to zero and the GB 12's just take it and put out the most impressive sounding bass ive heard in a car to date. So god damn loud, but so god damn clean, and not a hint of rattle (thanks VW). Seriously. If you get the chance to listen to this car at a meet, ask him to turn that volume up.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Damn nice work!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful work Nick. 



I told him about those GB12's....things are legit. A very well balanced subwoofer in terms of sound quality and output capability. Andy did a great job on the design for those.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

captainobvious said:


> Beautiful work Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> I told him about those GB12's....things are legit. A very well balanced subwoofer in terms of sound quality and output capability. Andy did a great job on the design for those.


It was actually your comments that made me really want to try a set. I am teetering between trying some GB12’s or making a custom servo DSP and running a GR Research 12” servo sub.


----------



## Nik1976 (Oct 8, 2009)

GreatLaBroski said:


> It was actually your comments that made me really want to try a set. I am teetering between trying some GB12’s or making a custom servo DSP and running a GR Research 12” servo sub.


No need to make custom servo DSP for GR Research 12” servo sub. One of the Rythmik amps might be used with custom power supply.
Going to fit HX300-12S amp with modified PS and GR SW12-4 sub in my '14 Golf R soon.


----------



## EmoJackson (Aug 13, 2018)

Beautiful install, yet again. I love how the sails nest into the A pillar.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

EmoJackson said:


> Beautiful install, yet again. I love how the sails nest into the A pillar.


Thanks


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

i love that box


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

audirsfaux said:


> i love that box


I love you <3


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Was enjoying this build log but it started getting a little weird. No man love needed boys, keep that amongst yourselves :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

juiceweazel said:


> Was enjoying this build log but it started getting a little weird. No man love needed boys, keep that amongst yourselves


In your new thread you just said your other hobby is smoking meat, so... lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

PS, this install was just featured in the new August issue of ME Mag

https://issuu.com/mobileelectronics/docs/18me_august


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks really professional. I feel like I need to fix my pillars and sail panels now...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> Looks really professional. I feel like I need to fix my pillars and sail panels now...


ship it on over


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> ship it on over


You want the whole car? I'll ship it on my private jet next week


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> In your new thread you just said your other hobby is smoking meat, so... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Okay, ya got me there :laugh:


----------

